# Male Incontinence / Leaking Urine



## OffAndRunning (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this forum, as I just found it. I have a MALE Vizsla, Woody, who is 15 months old and has begun dribbling small amounts of urine where he is laying at what appear to be random intervals. I understand that incontinence is common in females (spay incontinence) but very rare in males.

He's been doing it for about 4 months now with 1-2 week periods of time with no problems at all, followed by more incidents. It is often a small circle about 6-8" wide after a night's sleep or when we've been gone for a few hours and Woody's been napping. I believe that his muscles are relaxing while asleep and it trickles out. I've witnessed it a couple times and it comes out very slowly, only a few drips at a time. 

We've tested his urine for infection, which initially revealed a mild infection. Antibiotics cured that, but didn't solve the leakage. Since, his urine was tested again and was found to be free of infection, with a specific gravity of 1.020, which is diluted compared to a standard of 1.030-1.040 and above. Comparatively, my mother's dog is in kidney failure with 1.010. I will get a first morning urine and test it tomorrow to see if he can concentrate his urine any more than 1.020. 

Also, we've given him the whole gauntlet of blood tests, all with normal results. We've given him a urine culture, taken by needle directly from his bladder, which came back completely negative. We are about to monitor his water intake so we can find out how much he is drinking (he appears to have an insatiable thirst) and possibly limit his intake. Of course we let him out immediately before bed and first thing in the morning. 

If you've experienced anything similar, please let me know. I love my little guy and want to see him recover. @doglover and @rorospeeps listed similar occurrences and I'd like to see how they are doing now. I think I read that Clyde recovered after 24 weeks. Is this correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We had the same issue with our guy when he was about 24 months.

Our vet had us monitor his water intake and she also checked for a UTI. He had a slight infection, so she gave us meds for that. We even cut his water back slightly. We were leaving too much water in his bowl. He would drink the whole thing in one shot, close to 6 cups. Then we would refill it later. Sometimes he drank so much he spit it up later.
Now we fill the bowl half way and if he wants more he lets us know. 

Haven't had an issue for quite some time.


----------



## OffAndRunning (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. It's great to hear someone with a similar experience and happy ending. 

If you don't mind me asking, how long has it been since your last incident?


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

Our last foster dog Murphy would wet his doggie bed at night. He was consuming too much water for his size. We measured his water intake and discovered he was taking in 10 and 8 cups of water in two days. Normal is 6 for his size. We did a water deprivation test, which did then indicate he could concentrate his urine and wasn't medical. The big things to check for are kidney and diabetic issues, but our vet also said it was rare for males. I hope this helps, keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

OffAndRunning said:


> Thanks for the reply. It's great to hear someone with a similar experience and happy ending.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how long has it been since your last incident?


Not too sure but it's been since before the summer, so maybe a good 3-4 months if I had to guess.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it doesn't get better with age....Mrs Harrigab won't let me go out in light coloured trousers anymore!! dooooh, sorry, forgot we were talking dogs here


----------

